# Unique Detail Vs 1969 Vw Beetle, Light restoration



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

During the warmer months we had the pleasure of this lovely little 1969 Beetle in original factory colour Royal red, the car was needing some tlc, although the car had been restored a few years back the owner felt there was room for improvement with the paintwork and a few other areas, although badged as a 1300cc it was actually a 1776cc.

The car was with us for one week with some 80+ man hours put in between the two of us.

The car was treated to a dual stage machine polish to remove all imperfections, swirling and sanding DA marks, all suspension and brake components where cleaned and painted without removing any parts, inner wheel arches de-tarred polished and coated with c.quartz finest reserve.

The interior was deep cleaned and protected along with the interior painted areas machine polished and coated.

The pictures are in no particular order, after the normal wash and decon the car was moved inside and the suspension components and brakes dealt with.
































































After removing as much rust and dirt as possible without removing parts the components received there coat of fresh paint.
































































The interior deep cleaned and protected with C.Quartz fabric protector, all interior paintwork machined and protected boot area cleaned and protected along with the fuel tank machined and coated.





































A few pictures of the general condition of the paintwork that needed attending too, although not in terrible order this really made the difference to the overall apperance of the car.





































Once the machine polishing was dealt with the car had its final snow foam and panel wipe prior to the application of CQFR this was topped with two layers of reload 12 hours after application and curing.

All inner wheel arches under side of boot and bonnet had received CQFR and cured for 20minutes under IR lamps.
Engine bay was deep cleaned and protected with Siramik HR heat resistant coating.. the wiring loom tidied up.





































Few pictures of the final results.













































































































If you got this far thanks for looking, any comments welcomed.

All the best 
Andy​


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

That's amazing! 
Great work Andy :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great :thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Great restorative detail Andy, showing skills that only a few detailer s possess, you have made a fantastic difference to the appearance of the car, and I am sure the owner was more than pleased.


----------



## Helicopter_red (Oct 28, 2017)

Looks Awesome Great Job!

What has caused the strange marking under the scratches on the 21st picture, is that just lack of polishing?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

That's a great enhancement - looking very nice indeed, bet the owner was very pleased.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow great job and some nice wet look gloss from the paint


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

That looks fantastic great work. Quick question what was the black paint that you used?


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great job!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Stunning finish and great attention to detail Andy:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2017)

Fantastic job, well done guys :thumb:


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

:buffer:STUNNING!!!

There is just something about the classic beetle.... bit like the mini.... you just cant help but love them!:driver:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Absolutely mega for as always Andy. Very comprehensive


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

ted11 said:


> Great restorative detail Andy, showing skills that only a few detailer s possess, you have made a fantastic difference to the appearance of the car, and I am sure the owner was more than pleased.


Thank you Ted, hope all is good your end mate.:thumb:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

pez said:


> That looks fantastic great work. Quick question what was the black paint that you used?


Standard Chassis black paint:thumb:


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

WOW! I love it, amazing colour. :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks sweet after its revamp Andy ( and Dan )


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Can I ask where you got your IR lights from Andy


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

Lovely stuff!, really shows what can be done with the right knowledge


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

chongo said:


> Can I ask where you got your IR lights from Andy


Chongo, here we go mate https://infratech-solutions.co.uk/product/it-3000/


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Cracking work and detail as always mate.


----------

